# I'll be in disney world..



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey everyone. Just thought I'd say I'm in DIsney World until the 4th of August. My plane leaves in 3 and half hours. I'm gonna go on The Haunted Mansion so many times!!!!!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm hoping the HM is open by now for ya, Beepem. It was closed for renovations the 2nd week of July when we were there. At least POTC was open, or I'd have had no reason to go at all!

*crosses fingers & hopes the Mansion is re-opened*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have fun, beeps.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a great trip Beepem. I just read the Haunted Mansion is closed for renovations until mid-September when it will reopen for the haunting season.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah...that blows


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Well since i am late reading these threads i will have to say welcome back (in 2 days) hope you had a good time..


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Bummer Dude.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...ng/index?id=CalendarRefurbishmentsListingPage

They are closing it the day before you get there. But at least the Newly refurbished Pirates will be open.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Beep, hope ya having fun!
Bring back some pics!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Im at the orlando airport now...IT WAS CLOSED OMFGWTF

other than that it was a good time. thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, that SUCKS!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

HM at Disney world is down for a much needed rehab.
I hear the effects and props were looking rather worn.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm home safely, everyone!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh man, that sucks! I was there in 2005 and it looked fine to me. Maybe it's one of the few rides that looks just as good when worn down.


----------

